# Sea Foam gas additive



## nated. (May 7, 2016)

I have a 2004, four stroke, 15 HP Mercury. Is it bad for me to pull 100% sea foam into the carb and run a can through it? I'm so scared of gunk in a carb from sitting so long. It will idle with pure sea foam, smoke may bring the neighbors over though looking at what on earth are you doing. Thanks,


----------



## Sinkingfast (May 7, 2016)

If 100% was the answer I bet the directions would reflect this. Follow the can's directions as best as you can force yourself. I have this "if a little is good, more is better" gene also. Moderation in all things..sometimes for me its all or nothing. I have to watch that with myself. 

There are threads about the best way to decarbon here and elsewhere.

You do not have a diesel by the way..


----------



## TNtroller (May 7, 2016)

You can always add Stable to the tank in the recommended amounts and add Sea Foam. I use the Mercury branded gas additive in my 4s Merc 60, but add the above at times for giggles and $%^&'s at times.


----------



## perchjerker (May 8, 2016)

I dont really know if it would run on 100% seafoam but I would not chance it

says here you can run it 50%/50%

https://seafoamsales.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/HOW2_Sea-Foam-Add-to-Fuel.pdf


----------

